# Is the DOJ Report on the Ferguson PD flawed?



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Funny thing is these folks think so:

Ferguson fake-out: Justice Department?s bogus report | New York Post


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Of course it is Holder was going to come up with something. He had to after running his mouth


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If I recall it was 7 racist emails. Question what constitutes a racist email to be counted as such? 7 out of how many total? Was it over a period of years or months? Did any of them belong to the vindicated officer involved in the shooting? Are some or all making mountains out of mole hills or are they truly reprehensible?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

When I heard about the DOJ report I had mixed emotions. On one hand Eric Holder has to come up with something or he looks like a buffoon for the edge he took when he went down there during the riots.

But on the other hand, thare are lots of people involved with the project besides Holder. I have long suspected that there was more to the riots than just one kid getting shot. The way that half the town turned out to protest night after night (until the outsiders started filling the ranks) there was something wrong in that town, Those weren't just punks and criminals protesting. There were mothers and teachers and grandparents and family men who showed up to protest. To have motivated that many Americans offa their couches during prime time TV they must have had some serious motivation.

But I'll wait until I have a chance to read more of the report before I decide. Having worked in law enforcement I have seen the effects of Sociopathic Conformity on police departments.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Of course it will be flawed. holder's belief's are racist and culturally biased.


On another note, it will be interesting to see if the Madison, WI situation is investigated and if so I predict that the findings will be embarrassing for one of the most liberal/progressive/ cities.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Of course it will be flawed. holder's belief's are racist and culturally biased.
> 
> That seems to be your uniform response anytime anyone of African descent mentions racism. In a sense, your chronic attitude is itself racist.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ralph Rotten said:


> ...
> 
> That seems to be your uniform response anytime anyone of African descent mentions racism. In a sense, your chronic attitude is itself racist.


holder was born in The Bronx, New York. His mother was from New Jersey, his father was from Barbados. Barbados is a sovereign island in the Lesser Antilles about 400 miles from Venezuela. In a sense your chronic attitude is racist.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Slippy said:
> 
> 
> > Of course it will be flawed. holder's belief's are racist and culturally biased.
> ...


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The regime invited the leaders of the protest, the accusers of the cops, and families of the "victims" to participate. Not the chief of police, not the city council, or anyone with boots on the ground. How could the report really be anything but propoganda? They accuse Fergoson PD of racism while the city next door statistically is 14x more racist and ignored....of course it's racism is against whites, its leadership is black, and so that is all right.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Holder and his king are buffoons. The horse got out of the barn long ago on that one. I don't think it would be unreasonable for anyone to assume both are racially motivated in some degree. I would say a lot in some instances. I have always felt that from them and from the administration as a whole. Out to correct past injustices and make things even for past transgressions is the impression I get out of the whole bunch. Pay us because your "Great , Great, Grandfathers made us slaves" attitude. Neither of these boobs has any credibility as far as I am concerned. As far as the repot is concerned it says nothing I wouldn't have expected. It should have done by an independent authority and not Holder.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Slippy said:
> 
> 
> > Of course it will be flawed. holder's belief's are racist and culturally biased.
> ...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ferguson mayor blasts Holder after cops shot


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the Ferguson PD's arrest/ticketing record of blacks isn't any different that the national average .... blacks get arrested and go to prison in a vast larger majority than whites - you name the reason that suits you best - but that's the way it is .... when you have 70% minority residents and a PD that is white - how can't the numbers be called racist if you base it solely on that basis ....


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

If the report is in fact flawed, then why would that surprise anybody?


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Let's see. The DOJ report was issued by a department headed by a foaming at the mouth racist. How could such a report be flawed?


----------

